# iText - Transparenter Text?



## Miraculixx (17. August 2005)

Hi!
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe ein vorhandenes PDF, und ich möchte mit transparentem Text darüber schreiben (zum Beispiel quer über die ganze Seite "Kopie" oder "Ungültig" oder so etwas in die Richtung).
Ich habe mir hier schon das gesamte Tutorial durchgesehen:
http://itextdocs.lowagie.com/tutorial
aber nichts mit transparentem Text gefunden. 
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, ob und wie so etwas geht?

Sollte es nicht möglich sein, transparenten Text zu schreiben, dann könnte man es ja auch noch anders machen: Ich erstelle ein PDF, in dem der gewünschte "transparente" Text einfach ganz normal in grauer Schrift steht, und hinterlege das vorhandene PDF mit diesem erstellten PDF. Der Text ist dann zwar nicht transparent, aber er verdeckt zumindest nichts von dem originalen PDF, was mir am wichtigsten ist.
Aber wie kann ich zwei PDFs hintereinander legen? (Diese Lösung kommt für mich nur in Frage, falls das mit dem transparenten Text nicht möglich sein sollte!)

edit:
Ok, die zweite Lösung habe ich schon, ist ziemlich einfach: mit stamp.getUnderContent kann man ganz einfach unter den vorhandenen Text schreiben.
Sollte aber noch jemand wissen, wie man transparenten Text schreiben kann, dann wär ich euch wirklich dankbar für Tips!


----------

